# My hound only wants to fight other dogs HELP!



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking for ideas, My 2 year old male walker is aggressive towards every dog he runs into. Like yesterday he was fighting mad when we had a coyote running and he turned on the other dogs. This not the first time, if he is by himself he is a good dog and will run coyotes but this can't continue. Ideas.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you only have one option, hunt him by himself, that will happen soon anyway, no one will run their dogs with him. You won't always be near him when he gets aggressive to correct him, if that would even help, which I doubt would.

Gary


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

agreed, hunt by himself or get rid of him... No one wants to hunt with a dog fighter. Ive had several that ive gotten rid of because they cause fights under the tree. 



gawelg said:


> I think you only have one option, hunt him by himself, that will happen soon anyway, no one will run their dogs with him. You won't always be near him when he gets aggressive to correct him, if that would even help, which I doubt would.
> 
> Gary


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd make sure to tell the "breeder" that your dog has the worst characteristic bred into it for a pack hound-but I'm sure he knows that already. Dogs that start fights twice in UKC Night Hunts are banned for life. Like the other posters have stated, hunt that dog by itself. Regardless, that dog should never be bred (get it neutered), likewise, its sire and dam never should have been bred. There is nothing redeeming about a hound that fights its pack mates.

I had to take 2 dogs to an after hours Vet clinic to deal with torn ears from a mean dog. Mean dogs are crap. Mean dogs would rather fight a another dog at the tree than scent and tree a ****. I think that dog has a fatal flaw.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

If your dog is a young 2 year old there is one thing to try. Have him castrated. In some young males it will work, but it is far from being 100%. The other alternative is a one way trip to the vet. If castration doesn't work the responsible course of action is taking him to the vet as mentioned above. Any other action only puts the problem on another person. It is not fair to that person, the dog, or any other dog he injures in the future.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

if it was my dog he would have to go,


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two options:

Get him castrated and try again...

Take his collar off and put a bullet in his head.


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

That is what I thought. Thanks


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

You can try and put an muzzle on him once the other dogs are treed or fighting. Make sure it is somewhat controlled. If he picks a fight with the dogs and has a muzzle on it may teach him a lesson or 2.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

or start other unwanted aggression from the rest of the hounds. The last thing I want in my pack of bear dogs is another one to instigate, get whooped, and then other dogs thinking they can do the same thing. Like I said before best option is to start over....



SPH said:


> You can try and put an muzzle on him once the other dogs are treed or fighting. Make sure it is somewhat controlled. If he picks a fight with the dogs and has a muzzle on it may teach him a lesson or 2.


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

You need to learn how to be the boss and give corrections for any unwanted behavior I.E. TEACH !
Your dog is trying to be the leader and is trying to establish dominance by fighting. It's what strong males do!!! If those that think it's an inherited trait from the dogs parents...well...their clueless.:nono:
A dog is either dominant or submissive.
There can only be 1 alpha male in a pack,and it has to be YOU.

Those that said to kill the dog really have no business owning a dog.

If you think you can just leave a dog in a kennel and then grab it Saturday morning and it will behave perfectly...well...guess again.

Be the boss!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

JigginRod said:


> You need to learn how to be the boss and give corrections for any unwanted behavior I.E. TEACH !
> Your dog is trying to be the leader and is trying to establish dominance by fighting. It's what strong males do!!! If those that think it's an inherited trait from the dogs parents...well...their clueless.:nono:
> A dog is either dominant or submissive.
> There can only be 1 alpha male in a pack,and it has to be YOU.
> ...


What you say can work well for dogs that are kept close to you, but it doesn't work for **** or big game hounds. Trust me thousands and thousands of people have tried everything in the book and outside the box to fix this same problem with often very bad results. If castration doesn't work nothing else will if your dogs are a mile way from ya.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jigginrod - unfortunately, watching "The Dog Whisperer" and doing the shhhhh!!! Sound doesn't have the same affect on big game hounds. It may work on Foofie your poodle, but hounds are a little different. 

The same thing has been said multiple times to the owner of the dog... Get him fixed first and try again. This has come from many people that own bear/coyote dogs or have hunted behind them. 

There is no place in a hunting pack for a dog that starts fights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah,shhh. rarely works on my wife and i've never said it to my dogs either.
You gotta put the choke collar and a leash on em and let them meet each other for a bit before you run em. Any aggresive behavior is corrected then,eventually they'll start to get the idea.How long that takes depends on YOU!

@ srconnel-I like ALL dogs,even little ol poodles !


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Being the boss is one thing, and I am the boss. But not every dog is meant to hunt or will live up to the potential... An aggressive dog is taking away time that could be spent on a dog or pack of dogs that are willing to cooperate with one another... Apparently you don't understand the cull factor. 


QUOTE=JigginRod;3572004]You need to learn how to be the boss and give corrections for any unwanted behavior I.E. TEACH !
Your dog is trying to be the leader and is trying to establish dominance by fighting. It's what strong males do!!! If those that think it's an inherited trait from the dogs parents...well...their clueless.:nono:
A dog is either dominant or submissive.
There can only be 1 alpha male in a pack,and it has to be YOU.

Those that said to kill the dog really have no business owning a dog.

If you think you can just leave a dog in a kennel and then grab it Saturday morning and it will behave perfectly...well...guess again.

Be the boss![/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

JigginRod said:


> Yeah,shhh. rarely works on my wife
> 
> 
> > :lol: I tried it on my girlfriend once when we came across the show on tv one night. She slapped me.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> Two options:
> 
> Get him castrated and try again...
> 
> Take his collar off and put a bullet in his head.


because if you dont likely one of your hunting buddy's will if there dog get tore up by yours. if that day dose come dont be mad at them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If all else fails there is a guy from Atlanta that has recently moved to Philly that will probably give you good money for him


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

soccer_man48420 said:


> or start other unwanted aggression from the rest of the hounds. The last thing I want in my pack of bear dogs is another one to instigate, get whooped, and then other dogs thinking they can do the same thing. Like I said before best option is to start over....


I have had success with this in food aggressive dogs and kill possession as well. I don't let the othe dogs whoop the dog, and again I stated controlled not chaotic. Once the dog becomes aggessive on dead game or food I clear the dogs out and roll the dog and work him over myself. 

This should be done with a couple dogs only and you are right, some dogs are alpha and always well be. It is worth a shot but then again I do not have bear dogs and understand that is a another world.


----------

